# Strength in Purity! Reaper’s Red Scorpions



## imm0rtal reaper

_*++Strength in Purity!++*_

_++ They shall be my finest warriors, these men who give of themselves to me. Like clay I shall mould them, and in the furnace of war forge them. They will be of iron will and steely muscle. In great armour shall I clad them and with the mightiest guns will they be armed. They will be untouched by plague or disease, no sickness will blight them. They will have tactics, strategies and machines so that no foe can best them in battle. They are my bulwark against the Terror. They are the Defenders of Humanity. They
are my Space Marines and they shall know no fear.++_ - *The Emperor of Mankind*​

_ Commander Carab Culln watched as the battle unfolded below. The Imperial Fists had taken cover in the ruins of an Imperial church, the guns of their devastators roaring from the towers. The hordes of undead that assaulted them were cut down in droves, but heavy losses did nothing to slow the tide. 
Culln turned to Captain Maximus of the 4th company.
‘Brother,’ he said, ‘ready your men. We go to war.’_








______________________________

Greeting Heretics. It's a new year and time for a new army. This year I've chosen the Red Scorpions space marines, specifically the 4th company. As there is currently nothing written of the 4th, it gives me free reign with fluff. 

I intend this army to be my best, modelled and painted to the highest standard I can achieve.

I don't have an army list yet, but hopefully you guys can help me with that over the coming months. 

My rough idea for the army is to start with a core of tactical marines, 20 to begin. These will be supported by rhinos and razorbacks (see further in post)
Later into the project I will pick up Sevrin Loth and Commander Culln but for now my first FW order is just a set of the RS brass etch and the veteran sergeant haas upgrade pack. 
Like my Imperial fist army, I intend to make a unique looking force through conversions and not using a single standard marine helmet throughout the army. 

I think that's enough blabber from me, on to the pictures. *Huzzah!*

First we've got the two test models I painted up. Some of you will have see these already but here they are again anyway.



















Since this photo was taken they have had more highlights and generally been tidied.

Today I've been working on my January entry for the army painting challenge. 
I plan to have all my transports able to swap between rhinos and razorbacks. And as a first, I intend to paint the insides :shock:

So here we have a WIP of my first transport. I want each of them to have some sort of little story inside them and in this first one we see a brother marine surveying tactical information on his auspex.





































I'm really pleased with how this guy turned out. It looks just how I envisioned when I began. I know the green stuff thighs aren't brilliant but neither are my green stuff skills so I'm pretty chuffed.

There will be more updates as I progress on the transport.

Cheers

Reaper


----------



## 18827

Very nice so far reaper, The guy sitting in the razorback is very well done and I like the colour scheme. keep em coming.


----------



## Gothic

Great start to a new army reaper i cant wait to see more and im guessing these are gonna be apart of the gamma prime campaign. +rep

(apparently i cant give you any rep i need some share some out, ill try and get round to it again)


----------



## zxyogi

Yep gotta agree with the others here!! Like what you are doing!! :wink:


----------



## ChaosJunkie

A great start to your new army, i can't get enough of the marine in the rhino/razorback


----------



## Vaz

I think I had a little sex wee. Quality mate. Take a chuff on this fat one mate, you deserve it. +Rep


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Gothic said:


> Great start to a new army reaper i cant wait to see more and im guessing these are gonna be apart of the gamma prime campaign. +rep
> 
> (apparently i cant give you any rep i need some share some out, ill try and get round to it again)


You are right indeed. These guys will form part of the imperial force present during the second war for Gamma Prime, along with the Imperial fists 5th company, imperial guard regiments and several space marine chapters.



jimmy gunn said:


> Very nice so far reaper, The guy sitting in the razorback is very well done and I like the colour scheme. keep em coming.





zxyogi said:


> Yep gotta agree with the others here!! Like what you are doing!! :wink:





ChaosJunkie said:


> A great start to your new army, i can't get enough of the marine in the rhino/razorback





Vaz said:


> I think I had a little sex wee. Quality mate. Take a chuff on this fat one mate, you deserve it. +Rep


Thanks for the love and rep guys. Can feel this project will be a fun one already lol.

I've taken stock of my fists and think that some of the unpainted ones can be transferred to the Scorpions whilst still leaving me with around 3000 points of fists. So that should mean once my FW stuff arrives I'll have enough for around 30 marines straight away :biggrin:


----------



## Midge913

Good looking paint job there Reaper! The marine in the Rhino is also really cool! It makes me wonder how they fit a full squad of 10 into one of those:biggrin:


----------



## The Wraithlord

Off to a fine start Imm.


----------



## Syko515

REAPER NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! STOP WITH THE MARINES ALREADY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

kidding, looks great man! out of curiosity did you get the special character guy yet for your scorpions?


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

_Captain Maximus turned away from the chapter master, replacing his helm as he went. He opened a vox. channel to his company.
‘Warriors of the 4th. The time has come for us to join our brother marines upon the field of battle. To arms marines. For the glory of the chapter and Him on Terra!’_

____________________________

Greetings one and all. It's mini update time. 




Midge913 said:


> Good looking paint job there Reaper! The marine in the Rhino is also really cool! It makes me wonder how they fit a full squad of 10 into one of those:biggrin:


Magic is the only answer 



The Wraithlord said:


> Off to a fine start Imm.


Cheers Wraith.



Syko515 said:


> REAPER NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! STOP WITH THE MARINES ALREADY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> kidding, looks great man! out of curiosity did you get the special character guy yet for your scorpions?


Haha, you love it. This is my fourth proper marine army, the third in two years. What can I say, nothing holds as much appeal as the marines to me lol.

Anyway, onto the update. the Red Scorpion forges have been burning bright today and the transport is finally fully assembled (except for the razorback gun, which I don't have at the moment. If anyone has a razorback upgrade sprue PM me) 










Really pleased with how the build has turned out and am looking forward to spending my day off tomorrow painting.
I used some of the RS brass bits on this model and I gotta say, even though the frame is a lot smaller than I thought, it's a really nice little addition. The details on the brass are brilliant and there's plenty to choose from.


Now that my FW order has arrived it means that I can begin work on the infantry. I hope to do a lot of converting during the project and cant wait to make some marines.

Lastly, I have something I need assistance with:

_
++Incoming transmission from the office of Captain Maximus of the 4th++
++Subject: Petition for assistance++

++Greetings brothers. This message comes to you from the front lines of Gamma Prime, a campaign that has been as bloody as any I have seen. As such, I must request your assistance on an urgent matter. Our forces recently received fresh squadrons of vehicles. While each machine is in perfect working order. Out techamrines tell me that for the liturgy of maintenance to completed we need to name out newest additions.
So brothers, I ask of you to reply to this plea with suitable suggestions for our chapters newest machines of war. 
Your brother in battle. 
Captain Maximus, 
4th company, Red Scorpions Space Marines. 
Blessed be to the Emperor.++ _


----------



## Kobrakai

Super start to the log mate, Red Scorpions are a great looking chapter, and I know you'll do a quality job.

Good luck, and here's some rep for the start!


----------



## CLT40k

Flat out love the conversion... Also, really nice painting on the finished pieces... I'm looking forward to following this blog.


----------



## Gothic

Great work Reaper as usual ( i would give you rep but i cant still so im spreading the love atm.)

To reply to the transmission for your razorback my suggestion would be the emperor's sting and your other vehicles i will have to think about it.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

_Maximus strode amongst his marines, each of them a hero of the Imperium. Brother sergeant Lucius approached him, offering his hand in greeting.
‘Captain,’ he said, nodding, ‘my men are ready, their weapons loaded and the liturgy of battle spoken.’
‘Excellent brother,’ Maximus placed his hand on the sergeant’s shoulder, ‘your squad will have the honour of being first into battle.’
Lucius smiled and jogged to his squad.
‘Brothers,’ he said, taking his helmet from within the new rhino, ‘the captain has given us first blood. Let’s not disappoint him.’_

_________________________________

Greetings one and all. It's update time.

I've finished my January army painting entry finally. This rhino has been an absolute pain the ass. Due to the cold the primer went funny. I managed to save most of the model but there were a few dodgy areas.

Then, again because of the weather I think, when I was airbrushing it, the bloody thing didn't want to airbrush properly, so I had to paint the majority of it by hand. 

*THEN* my flesh paint went gay and ruined the passenger's face: 










The picture doesnt fully show how messed up he was. I tried to fix it but everything I did just made it worse, so I just gave him the helmet that was sat beside him. 

Despite all the problems I had painting this tank I did learn quite a bit that will be useful for this project:


Painting the tank in parts makes it so much easier.
For future scenes within the tank, if possible I'll be painting the passengers separately.
From now on, I'll be leaving the brass parts until after I paint the rest of the model.

So, onto the model:

______________________

_++Incoming Transmission
Source: Captain Maximus of the 4th
Subject: New armour

Greetings brother. The first of the new armour was completed today, freshly painted and ready for war. We've yet to name the vehicle, but sergeant Lucius suggests we wait for a name to come to us during the coming battle. We shall see._
























































A lot of the highlighting has been lost in the photo (damn bay windows) but rest assured it is there :wink:

After all the trouble, I'm pretty happy with it. Yeah it could have gone a little better, but I still think it looks pretty cool. Plus I can go back and add more details once the force has seen some action.

Now, for your viewing pleasure, I present you with the first built squad of Red Scorpions:

_++Squad Lucius had been fighting as a complete unit for 26 Terran years. They are the most decorated squad in the 4th company, with more than 2,000 missions completed between them.++_




















++Sergeant Lucius, a marine of some 182 years old, has served alongside his brother-captain during some of the company’s most prestigious campaigns. He is a cool headed warrior who values the lives of his marines preciously. A stout follower of the Codex Astartes, Lucius posses a great tactical mind. However, his willingness to bend, and often break the rules of the codex has almost brought him to blows with more traditional members of the chapter.++

Brother Paullus



















Brother "Gothic" Nathaniel 



















Brother Tai










Brother Sev










Brother Omegon 










Brother Demetrius










Brother Cortez



















Brother Cassius










Brother Achilles













A special shout out to zxyogi who helped me out with some free shoulder pads.

And and _EXTRA_ special shout out to gothic who has sent me a load of free bits (still not arrived but I'll let you know when they do bud)

With their amazing donations I have almost everything I need for my core force. 

I still need the bits to upgrade my rhino into a razorback (the weapon pintle and weapon itself) but I think I have almost all I need for the core infantry.

I hope you enjoyed this update folks, and as ever, comments and particularly criticism, is always welcomed and encouraged.

Cheers


----------



## zxyogi

No problem withthe Pads,can see you will make excellent use of them!! :wink:

Love the marine in the Rhino!!!...LOVE IT...gonna steal it and do it myself!!
k:


----------



## Kobrakai

The painting on the tank sergeant is superb, the shading on the legs is subtle but very effective. 

Keep up the great work mate, I hope to get my log up pretty soon so hopefully we can run our project logs side by side and have some great armies raised together.

All the best


----------



## Midge913

I also really like the painting on the tank sergeant, but in comparison the tank itself looks very flat. I see a couple of highlights in the yellow parts of the rhino but none on the gray. You mentioned that they are there and if so the no biggy, but it looks like you could bump them up a bit. Other than that I love the paint scheme, nicely done.

As to your conversions, I really like them. Lucius and Demetrius I would say are my favorites, with Achilles coming in close behind. Even though they are my favorites I really like all the repositioning work you have done. The Space Wolf head is a nice touch. Good work all and all Reaper.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

zxyogi said:


> No problem withthe Pads,can see you will make excellent use of them!! :wink:
> 
> Love the marine in the Rhino!!!...LOVE IT...gonna steal it and do it myself!!
> k:


Cheers dude 



Kobrakai said:


> The painting on the tank sergeant is superb, the shading on the legs is subtle but very effective.
> 
> Keep up the great work mate, I hope to get my log up pretty soon so hopefully we can run our project logs side by side and have some great armies raised together.
> 
> All the best


Awesome dude. we will crush the enemies of the Imperium beneath our ceremite boots.



Midge913 said:


> I also really like the painting on the tank sergeant, but in comparison the tank itself looks very flat. I see a couple of highlights in the yellow parts of the rhino but none on the gray. You mentioned that they are there and if so the no biggy, but it looks like you could bump them up a bit. Other than that I love the paint scheme, nicely done.
> 
> As to your conversions, I really like them. Lucius and Demetrius I would say are my favourites, with Achilles coming in close behind. Even though they are my favourites I really like all the repositioning work you have done. The Space Wolf head is a nice touch. Good work all and all Reaper.


Cheers Midge. I totally agree with you. There are highlights there, but even in real life they're not as prominent as they could be. 
Today I'm going to go back and re highlight the tank, a step lighter if needs be. Also I'm going to weather it, add some dust and mud and maybe try some battle damage at the front, never tried it before so I guess we'll see how it goes 

I'm particularly fond of the conversions on Lucius and Nathaniel :biggrin:


----------



## Syko515

....can't help but notice dude in rhino wear CHAOS ARMOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! nice ones dude. have to say i can't wait for more painted stuff!!!!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Syko515 said:


> ....can't help but notice dude in rhino wear CHAOS ARMOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! nice ones dude. have to say i can't wait for more painted stuff!!!!


Indeed. The chaos legs are nice and ornate looking :biggrin:


----------



## Djinn24

Looking good, the gray on the Rhino does seem a bit flat but I am sure you will solve that. Looking forward to the rest.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Hey all. I've updated the rhino with extra highlights, dust and battle damage.

This was my first attempt at the damage and I'm not really that pleased with it. But you live and learn and I'll have to make sure the next tank is better :biggrin:




























Even though I'm not fully happy with the damage, I do think the tank looks better overall now.
The new highlights still aren't really showing up in the pictures but they are there k:

Comments and criticism most welcome :grin:


----------



## Midge913

I think that the weathering is very nice but the battle damage looks a little bit over the top. Maybe next time do smaller areas and do a little bit less overall. That being said it is still a sweet looking rhino. I look forward to more updates.


----------



## Phil73805

Yup Midge913 has the right of it. For battle damage and wear aka Weathering, small is big. Paint chips off the edges, dust and caked dirt in appropriate places like the drive train and glacis plate.

Other than those minor nitpicks, awesome work! Been waiting for someone to start a Red Scorpions army, very nice work indeed. Have some +rep on me.


----------



## zxyogi

Its a good start on the battle damage,when I do mine i always think of which part will come into contact with other things,bits that protrude,edges and whatnot!! I also start with a dark metal colour and work inwards with lighter shades.
:wink:


----------



## Gothic

No problems with the stuff ive sent i just hope they arrive damn postal services.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Nice work .


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Midge913 said:


> I think that the weathering is very nice but the battle damage looks a little bit over the top. Maybe next time do smaller areas and do a little bit less overall. That being said it is still a sweet looking rhino. I look forward to more updates.


I agree with you 



Phil73805 said:


> Yup Midge913 has the right of it. For battle damage and wear aka Weathering, small is big. Paint chips off the edges, dust and caked dirt in appropriate places like the drive train and glacis plate.
> 
> Other than those minor nitpicks, awesome work! Been waiting for someone to start a Red Scorpions army, very nice work indeed. Have some +rep on me.


No more waiting for you then k: 



zxyogi said:


> Its a good start on the battle damage,when I do mine i always think of which part will come into contact with other things,bits that protrude,edges and whatnot!! I also start with a dark metal colour and work inwards with lighter shades.
> :wink:


Cheers for the tips dude. 



Gothic said:


> No problems with the stuff ive sent i just hope they arrive damn postal services.


Burn them to the ground?



Bane_of_Kings said:


> Nice work .


Cheers 

Got a small, sideline update for you guys. I've been messing around with weathering and such and have done a little on my test mini. I need your guys opinions. 

Here are the pics

Type 1




























For this type I tried to go with small areas and keep the damage subtle

Type 2




























This type is the same as type 1, but with added dust weathering.

I'm not sure what to got with.

A. Type 1

B. Type 2

C. No battle damage

Thoughts?


----------



## LTP

Hey there. These are awesome. I espscially love the guy in the tank. 

Great work on the highlighting. some of your lines could be a little thinner on the edges but its just a minor point. Also i think these would really pop if you added another level of highlighting with a slighty lighter colour. 

Keep up the good work. +rep 

*LTP*


----------



## xenobiotic

In my opinion marines always look better with wear and tear. As far as the dust goes it should be on there. If you've ever had a pair of black shoes and went out running on a path in the woods or a farmland road you'll know how quickly you get dust all over them. All a marine would need to do to get dust on their armour would be to step out of the transport.

I think you should go with Type 2 on your marines but you should add a tiny tiny highlight of lighter grey where the black meets the dark grey, it will make the chipped paint look a lot better.

The rhino weathering looks very "painted on" which isn't the effect you're after. It looks like there are paint strokes visible in the metal colour and the areas of weathering are erratic and looks odd (keep the natural wear and tear areas in mind). Experiment with using a sponge (or blister foam) to add smaller areas of chipped paint on edges and such. If you have money to spend have a look at imperial armour masterclass or similar books on how to do weathering effects on miniatures (they are worth the cost).

The Dirt weathering looks very good!

And just a few other things while I'm typing:
Maybe you should paint the headlights on the rhino(?) they look a bit odd at the moment.
The yellow parts of the rhino was a little flat (specially before you did the dirt effect). For some reason it looked better on the marines, not sure if it needs another highlight or something like that (then again it could be the photos messing with me).


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

LTP said:


> Hey there. These are awesome. I espscially love the guy in the tank.
> 
> Great work on the highlighting. some of your lines could be a little thinner on the edges but its just a minor point. Also i think these would really pop if you added another level of highlighting with a slightly lighter colour.
> 
> Keep up the good work. +rep
> 
> *LTP*


Cheers LTP :grin:



xenobiotic said:


> I think you should go with Type 2 on your marines but you should add a tiny tiny highlight of lighter grey where the black meets the dark grey, it will make the chipped paint look a lot better.
> 
> Thanks, I'll try highlighting the chip area next time
> 
> The rhino weathering looks very "painted on" which isn't the effect you're after. It looks like there are paint strokes visible in the metal colour and the areas of weathering are erratic and looks odd (keep the natural wear and tear areas in mind). Experiment with using a sponge (or blister foam) to add smaller areas of chipped paint on edges and such. If you have money to spend have a look at imperial armour masterclass or similar books on how to do weathering effects on miniatures (they are worth the cost).
> 
> You're totally right with the look of the tank weathering. It really wasn't a success. But you learn from your mistake. I will probably try and go back and touch it up later today.
> 
> The Dirt weathering looks very good!
> 
> And just a few other things while I'm typing:
> Maybe you should paint the headlights on the rhino(?) they look a bit odd at the moment.
> 
> I've been meaning to do that every time I pick the tank up :russianroulette: I just kept forgetting lol.
> 
> The yellow parts of the rhino was a little flat (specially before you did the dirt effect). For some reason it looked better on the marines, not sure if it needs another highlight or something like that (then again it could be the photos messing with me).
> 
> The yellow has been highlighted bleached bone but hasn't had a wash of ogryn flesh like the marines have.


Thanks for the comments so far guys. It's a real help.


----------



## Midge913

I am going to agree with Xeno when it comes to weathering and battle damage you really need to go with both or neither. I tend to like my marines to look like they just touched down, so I don't go with battle damage on any of my stuff. Your second type of weathering is much better as just having paint chips and scratches looks odd with out dirt and grime. I am going to agree with Xeno again and say that with your scratches and chips you want to be able to see the layers of paint within the scratch. With dark colors having a small area of light color around the metallic silver, and with lighter colors you would actually want to go with a darker color surrounding the area of metallics will really blend the damage in with the top layer of color. 

Looking forward to more pics and updates! Keep up the good work Reaper!


----------



## zxyogi

Type 2. :grin:


----------



## Lannanaris

Looks great man! Loving armies that have been involved in the Badab war at the moment. Keep up the good work. +rep


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Midge913 said:


> I am going to agree with Xeno when it comes to weathering and battle damage you really need to go with both or neither. I tend to like my marines to look like they just touched down, so I don't go with battle damage on any of my stuff. Your second type of weathering is much better as just having paint chips and scratches looks odd with out dirt and grime. I am going to agree with Xeno again and say that with your scratches and chips you want to be able to see the layers of paint within the scratch. With dark colors having a small area of light color around the metallic silver, and with lighter colors you would actually want to go with a darker color surrounding the area of metallics will really blend the damage in with the top layer of color.
> 
> Looking forward to more pics and updates! Keep up the good work Reaper!


I normally go for the "fresh" look for marines, but for this project I want to expand my skill base, so that means, weathering, battle damage and more sculpting :biggrin:




Lannanaris said:


> Looks great man! Loving armies that have been involved in the Badab war at the moment. Keep up the good work. +rep


Thanks bud. The badab war is pretty cool, I need to get on and give the first book a good read.


*Mini totally pointless update time*

(applause)

I've hit a temporary standstill. My girlfriend has got my primer so I cannot paint anything at the moment. She should be sending it back to me tomorrow with any luck.

So to occupy my time, I've been building more marines. Whilst building them I have been thinking about the base scheme for this army. 
I am really struggling to decide how to base these bad boys.

These are the base types I've done in the past:










1: My imperial fists base, representing palace floor.

2: Generic city base

3: Desert (the model got a bit beaten hence all the scuffs and stuff)

4: Imperial city paving


I'm not sure whether to go with one of these base styles or something else entirely?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Stella Cadente

a muddy winter city base, the white would look great against the dark colours


----------



## Doelago

:shok: You are one of the most skilled painters on my list from now on...


----------



## Midge913

Stella Cadente said:


> a muddy winter city base, the white would look great against the dark colours


I would also suggest something with a lighter color to contrast with your dark colored minis. Would make them stand out nicely.


----------



## zxyogi

Midge913 said:


> I would also suggest something with a lighter color to contrast with your dark colored minis. Would make them stand out nicely.


With Midge on this!!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

_ Lucius stood ready at the rear of the rhino as it approached the battle. The driver announced their arrival and Lucius slammed his fist into the door controls. The ramp dropped and he was out, firing his bolt pistol from the hip.
The marines of Imperial Fists had taken up position in a church building, forming a deadly gun line. With his squad behind, the sergeant cut a bloody swathe through the mob of undead that surrounded the rhino. He charged his powerfist and delivered a casual backhand to one, crushing what remained of its rotten body. There was a violent snap of explosive shells tearing through bone and flesh as Sev opened up with his heavy bolter.
‘Brothers,’ Lucius called, ‘on me, make for the church.’
The guns of the Imperial Fists covered their approach. Bolter rounds, mixed with the odd missile and plasma shot. 
‘Sergeant,’ one of the Imperial Fists called to Lucius. He approached and removed his helmet to show a face covered in a patchwork of scars.
‘I am sergeant Damascus of the 5th Imperial Fists,’ he held out his arm. Lucius took it.
‘Lucius of the 4th Red scorpions. What is the situation brother?’
‘Myself and sergeant Theron were tasked with setting up a forward position. We were overrun by these foul creatures and cut off. We survivors took cover here.’
‘Where is the sergeant now?’
‘He fell. Dragged down by the many hands of our enemy,’ Damascus held his head down, ‘but all is not lost. This location would be perfect for a forward position if we could hold it long enough for reinforcements.’
‘My squad and I are all the assistance that can be spared I’m afraid brother. The rest of my company is at the landing zone, establishing the area.’
‘Brother sergeant,’ a marine called from above, ‘we have a situation.’
The two sergeants made their way up to the north-east tower.
‘What is it brother?’ Damascus asked.
‘Here,’ the marine handed him a set of binoculars.
‘Death guard,’ he whispered. _

________________________________

It's update time fellows. 

First off, I've been back and redone the battle damage on the rhino. I've got to say thank you to all who encouraged to me to do this, I'm much happier with it now :grin:




























It's much subtler now, which I think looks worlds better. So thanks guys.

I've decided on a base scheme too. I'm going to go with a desert base, as I've yet to have a base scheme that matches my desert board lol.

Here's my new dreadnought to showcase the base:




























A blurry shot of some battle damage










_++Brother Ancient Nidon fell in battle 12 years ago, his lower half destroyed by a Ork mine. The Emperor however, saw fit for him to continue his service. Nidon was granted immortalisation within the sarcophagus of a dreadnought. Permanently attached to the 4th, Nidon is an invaluable asset to Captain Maxmius in the fight against the Emperor’s enemies. ++_

I'm pretty please with how this guy turned out. I like the battle damage and weathering and I'm also pleased with the blood of the fist. I think it looks like he just fu**ed someone's shit up.

Next I have some more tactical marines built up (still waiting on spray so can't paint yet)

Sergeant Dio









_++Brother Sergeant Dio has lead his squad for 32 years. During this time he has inscribed the names of three of his brothers upon the monument on Zaebus Minoris.++_

Brother Strabos









Brother Varro









Brother Protheus









++Brother Protheus is a marine of 116 years old. He has been part of what is now Dio Squad for 112 of those years. He is currently the oldest member of the squad. He has outlived two sergeants before Dio and has been offered the position of sergeant before. He declined saying “let those of a calmer temperament lead. Just show me to the enemy”.
While his armour is covered in damage, he has never had it repaired by the chapter’s artificers. Therefore, his power armour carries over 100 years of damage, making the amount of damage relatively tiny++ 

Brother Zolus



























I'm pretty pleased with Zolus' conversion. I think he looks suitably badass and I'm looking forward to covering the left side of his body in blood from his most recent kill with his mighty axe. 

Lastly for you folks today, I present the first objective for this force. The statue is the only finished part so far.



















Until next time.


----------



## Bayonet

Wow the pose for the statue is amazing and I love the gore on the Powerfist on your Dread.

Would rep but need to spread more first...


----------



## Vaz

Outstanding stuff - I love it, +Rep. 

I'm not too sure on some of the ages of the guys, though, there are apparently a lot of veterans, as IA suggests that it's only of people of the calibre present in the Veteran Squads (Culln's 5 Man Vanguard squad on Vraks had 500 between them, while Squad Dayn on Beta Anphelion IV had just over 200, IIRC between them.).

Still, it's onl fluff, and the individuality is amazing. A little upset at the bronze legs being used - was it a Minotaur, by chance?


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Bayonet said:


> Wow the pose for the statue is amazing and I love the gore on the Powerfist on your Dread.
> 
> Would rep but need to spread more first...


Cheers pal :grin:



Vaz said:


> Outstanding stuff - I love it, +Rep.
> 
> I'm not too sure on some of the ages of the guys, though, there are apparently a lot of veterans, as IA suggests that it's only of people of the calibre present in the Veteran Squads (Culln's 5 Man Vanguard squad on Vraks had 500 between them, while Squad Dayn on Beta Anphelion IV had just over 200, IIRC between them.).
> 
> Still, it's only fluff, and the individuality is amazing. A little upset at the bronze legs being used - was it a Minotaur, by chance?


I see what you mean. But I want to show the personality of the troops. It's only the two sergeants that are officially veterans. The others, where mentioned, are veteran in the sense they've seen and been through a lot if that makes sense. 

I want to be as in depth as I can with the fluff of this force, make it more interesting :grin:

The legs were off a random lone wolf that took on the floor and lost :victory:


----------



## Midge913

Looks really great Reaper! The changes to th battle damage and weathering on the rhino make it look much better now. Much more subtle and effective.

The dread is awesome. The weathering and damage on the legs is especially nice. I am not usually one to put blood effects and whatnot on my stuff but that DCCW is awesome. Very nicely done. 

The poses on the marines are looking good and I love that you are adding fluff for some of the guys and I love the fluff piece at the beginning. Keep up the good work mate!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Midge913 said:


> Looks really great Reaper! The changes to th battle damage and weathering on the rhino make it look much better now. Much more subtle and effective.
> 
> The dread is awesome. The weathering and damage on the legs is especially nice. I am not usually one to put blood effects and whatnot on my stuff but that DCCW is awesome. Very nicely done.
> 
> The poses on the marines are looking good and I love that you are adding fluff for some of the guys and I love the fluff piece at the beginning. Keep up the good work mate!


Cheers dude, glad you agree with the rhino. 

I'm really itching to paint some tactical marines now. Hopefully the spray will arrive monday k:


----------



## CLT40k

Dread looks esp nice +rep


----------



## Fallen

awesome stuff here Reaper.

i especially like the fluff intros.


----------



## 1Foxman

Some nice stuff in here, keep up the good work!


----------



## Gothic

Great work on the rhino. I have a really good question when is the second part of the gamma prime campaign being put up reaper.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

CLT40k said:


> Dread looks esp nice +rep





Fallen said:


> awesome stuff here Reaper.
> 
> i especially like the fluff intros.





1Foxman said:


> Some nice stuff in here, keep up the good work!


Thanks guys.



Gothic said:


> Great work on the rhino. I have a really good question when is the second part of the gamma prime campaign being put up reaper.


I actually started writing it up a few nights ago. It's sort of been in the back of my mind for months because of University and other real life stuff. I am trying to get a big chunk written at the moment though.

In hobby news, I finished the objective this morning. I'll get pictures in the next few days.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Hey guys, time for another mini update 

My spray still hasn't arrived which has given me a chance to crack on with the build for these guys. 

I started work n Captain Maximus this evening. 




























This is _Very_ early stuff so far. More concept than anything. I'm not sure if I'm happy with how he's looking at this stage. Things I want to change (and would like your ideas/comments on):

Head - I've got another plummed head knocking around that I think I'll use

Torso - I'm thinking of giving him a FW Mk III torso

Right arm- When I field him in games he'll have a relic blade and storm shield, but I don't really like how storm shields look on regular marines. A way around this is to mount him on a 40mm base and have the shield cast aside on the ground. 

Left arm: As the legs are in quite a static pose, I think i should lower the arm closer to the body to make the pose a little less aggressive.

What are your thoughts guys? 

I'll get some pics of the objective tomorrow when there is some daylight. Until then!


----------



## Sgt Pasanius

Looking absolutely awesome man especcially the rhino.
Where is the helmet from? 
You have probably said but being a bit dyslexic i may have missed it.


----------



## Medic Marine

IMHO, I likw thw aggressive stance, I think marines should juts oooze aggression. I like the ploom, Also I don't think chest will matter a lot most of it is behid the shield. I like that shield and it can "count as " for what ever you want. I would liek to see him centered on the base, there is a lot of "empty" space to me. 
Other wise ace sir. :victory:


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Sgt Pasanius said:


> Looking absolutely awesome man especially the rhino.
> Where is the helmet from?
> You have probably said but being a bit dyslexic i may have missed it.


Thanks

The helmet is from the maxmini steam knight set. 



Medic Marine said:


> IMHO, I like the aggressive stance, I think marines should juts oooze aggression. I like the plume, Also I don't think chest will matter a lot most of it is behind the shield. I like that shield and it can "count as " for what ever you want. I would like to see him centred on the base, there is a lot of "empty" space to me.
> Other wise ace sir. :victory:


I see what you mean. I'll probably end up not having the shield in front of the chest though. And he's off centre 'cos I blu-taced him to a base for the picture. 


*Thanks for all your comments so far guys. They really do help keep me motivated during projects like this. As you've all loved the rhino so much I'll try not to disappoint on the next vehicle *:wink:


----------



## Midge913

I am going to agree with Medic Marine about the pose. I think that it shows a lot of movement, not necessarily aggression. However, that being said I do like the idea of putting him on a larger base with the shield off to the side. If you go that route I would definitely use the Mk III chest piece as those are nice. I however prefer the MkIV, I just like the elongated torso piece. 

Looking good mate.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Midge913 said:


> I am going to agree with Medic Marine about the pose. I think that it shows a lot of movement, not necessarily aggression. However, that being said I do like the idea of putting him on a larger base with the shield off to the side. If you go that route I would definitely use the Mk III chest piece as those are nice. I however prefer the MkIV, I just like the elongated torso piece.
> 
> Looking good mate.


Cheers bud. It's the hanging bit that I like about the Mk.III too. I'll probably add a brass eagle to the chest as well to give it some embellishment.


----------



## DrinCalhar

Very nice. I like the bases.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

_ Lucius could see the glowing red of their eyes long before he saw their bodies. Indeed, they were death guard, followers of Nurgle, worshipers of chaos, heretics! There was a loan moan on the wind, the undead were rallying for another attack. Rallying? Were they that intelligent? Smart enough to group together and plan an attack?
‘The enemy is within firing range,’ one of the Imperial fists called from above. 
‘You are free to engage brother,’ Damascus said, ‘for the Emperor!’
The imperial fist gunline opened fire. Lucius ordered his squad to take up position and lend their bolters to the fray.
The enemy was many. A great host of undead, shambling forward on rotting limbs, drew nearer. Lucius opened his vox channel.
‘Captain,’ he said, firing his pistol, ‘we need further assistance here. Our position is in danger of being compromised.’
There was a moment of silence.
‘Understood sergeant. First company support is en route.’ _

________________________________________





























_++This monument, located in the main square of the governor's palace, was constructed in thanks to the Ultramarines second company. During the first days of the palace's construction, several units were stationed there as protection.++ _




There you go folks, the objective as promised. Thanks again for all the comments. And if you like the log so far, keep commenting and rating :grin: Really helps k:


----------



## Midge913

Love the objective Reaper! I am really impressed with the brass quality of the statue and the bit of fluff is gripping. Can't wait to hear what happens next.


----------



## HorusReborn

excellent work Reaper.. were you quoting Helion Rain??? The bronze work is great!!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

HorusReborn said:


> excellent work Reaper.. were you quoting Helion Rain??? The bronze work is great!!


Thanks bud. But what may I ask what is Helion Rain? lol


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Finished the build of the captain today: 










Pretty pleased with how he turned out. I'm really looking forward to painting him.
He stands well over a head taller than other marines because of his base.

Comments and criticism most welcome :grin:


----------



## Midge913

I like the conversion overall, my only comment is that the GS on the very top of the thigh where the new leg armor meshes with the sculpted ribbing looks a little messy. It may just be the angle of the shot though. Other than that I really like his pose and the base is pretty epic and the Mk III looks good with that helm. Any chance of getting a few side shots?


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Midge913 said:


> I like the conversion overall, my only comment is that the GS on the very top of the thigh where the new leg armour meshes with the sculpted ribbing looks a little messy. It may just be the angle of the shot though. Other than that I really like his pose and the base is pretty epic and the Mk III looks good with that helm. Any chance of getting a few side shots?


Cheers dude.

It was messy. I've been back now it's cured and tidied it up :grin: 

I'll grab some more shots of him before I prime him tomorrow. 


_++Incoming Transmission++
++From: Xayver Thaddeus, Captain of the 5th Company, Imperial Fists Chapter.++
++To: Chapter Master Vladimir Pugh, Imperial Fists Chapter++

++Greetings Brother. I have important news from the front lines. Our brothers from the Red Scorpions Chapter have joined the campaign. I have attached a data pict form one of our many engagements. Perhaps with their aid, we shall be able to turn the tide of this campaign.++










++Transmission Ends++_


----------



## Midge913

I love these little sneak peaks! :good:

Looking forward to the next update!


----------



## xenobiotic

Concerning the Objective Statue:
1. Terrain.
The "sand dunes"(?) on the base looks to much like piles of putty for me to be convinced. I would adjust that in some way (not quite sure how at the moment) because as it stands it brings the marker down.

2. Statue.
I think the statue should be weathered, it should have some verdigris in some choice locations. It would take it from ok to nice! Also, is there a big mouldine along the side of the statue or is it the photo fooling my eyes?

3. General Weathering.
The base which the statue stands on looks far to clean (along with the statue itself). Sand blows in EVERYWHERE if it's around. I think you should do a light weathering powder mix (FW grey ash, water and devland mud 1/1/1) and place it around nooks and crannies around the lower 1/3 of the marker. It would make it awesome imo.

About the captain:
Midge already mentioned the thigh. That's the reason I seldom reconstruct hard armour on my marines - it's hard to make it look convincing. It's better to cut out the soft parts of the legs and resculpt those later. Should there be some damage to the hard armour it's easier to resculpt with a plastic base for guidance.

I'm enjoying this log a lot. k:


----------



## Kobrakai

I'm loving the new updated weathering on the rhino, aswell as the dreadnought (looking very crisp!), and the WIP shots of the squad and the Captain model.

Keep it up mate, hope your doing well too.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## TheReverend

Mate, I love some of the things you've done with you minis. That guy in the tank is a great idea (and one I may borrow...). The statue is also looking pretty cool. 

+rep

Rev


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Midge913 said:


> I love these little sneak peaks! :good:
> 
> Looking forward to the next update!


I'm glad you like them, it's a fun way to preview new units :grin:



xenobiotic said:


> Concerning the Objective Statue:
> 1. Terrain.
> The "sand dunes"(?) on the base looks to much like piles of putty for me to be convinced. I would adjust that in some way (not quite sure how at the moment) because as it stands it brings the marker down.
> 
> 2. Statue.
> I think the statue should be weathered, it should have some verdigris in some choice locations. It would take it from ok to nice! Also, is there a big mouldine along the side of the statue or is it the photo fooling my eyes?
> 
> 3. General Weathering.
> The base which the statue stands on looks far to clean (along with the statue itself). Sand blows in EVERYWHERE if it's around. I think you should do a light weathering powder mix (FW grey ash, water and devland mud 1/1/1) and place it around nooks and crannies around the lower 1/3 of the marker. It would make it awesome imo.
> 
> About the captain:
> Midge already mentioned the thigh. That's the reason I seldom reconstruct hard armour on my marines - it's hard to make it look convincing. It's better to cut out the soft parts of the legs and resculpt those later. Should there be some damage to the hard armour it's easier to resculpt with a plastic base for guidance.
> 
> I'm enjoying this log a lot. k:


You're totally right bud, I'll add some weathering to the statue tomorrow, hopefully it will help with the look of the dunes too. 



Kobrakai said:


> I'm loving the new updated weathering on the rhino, aswell as the dreadnought (looking very crisp!), and the WIP shots of the squad and the Captain model.
> 
> Keep it up mate, hope your doing well too.
> Thanks for sharing


Cheers matey. Things are ... (see down) lol



TheReverend said:


> Mate, I love some of the things you've done with you minis. That guy in the tank is a great idea (and one I may borrow...). The statue is also looking pretty cool.
> 
> +rep
> 
> Rev


Thanks Rev, glad you are enjoying the work so far :biggrin:


Well lovelies, time for some bad news. 

I've not really done any more painting, real life has a strangle hold right now so things are going real slow. 


*TIME FOR ME TO BEG*

Unfortunately, due to a plethora of unforeseen circumstances I find myself _painfully_ poor. Within the next month I'll be clean out of cash, broke! So in order to pay the bills I'm going to have to sell a lot of stuff.
It would mean the world if you guys could head over to *THIS* thread, take a look, and if anything takes your fancy , get in touch. I'll be updating the list a lot over the next few days so keep checking. 

This does mean that I won't be buying any new models for the foreseeable future, so the sexyness of culln and sevrin loth will have to be put on a long hold lol.


I'll try get something painted in the next couple of days for you guys. 

Until then


----------



## shaantitus

Read through your whole log again and there is some very impressive work here. On the bronze some thrakka green wash might add some realism used sparingly. Otherwise there is little I can add that has not come before. On the other hand being broke is something I do have experience with. I am on the worng side of the world and a collector of the wrong armies to be able to assist you financially. Best of luck with your situation and I hope you come through it alright. In my dire financial situation I found that it was the missus who was costing all the money. Now she is on her way things are looking up.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Hey y'all. In the interest of showing progress, here is a shot of what I've finished so far :victory:


----------



## CLT40k

Coming along nicely


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

_ The tide of rotting limbs writhed towards the outpost. A storm of electric blue flared at the apex of the group. From empty space came five heroes, clad in tactical dreadnought armour, their storm bolters screaming. With thunderous steps they marched towards the undead, raw energy pulsing from their powerfists. The warriors of the first had arrived._

_________________________________________

It's been a while since my last update, real life got in the way as usual. But I return with an update. I have finished my terminator squad:










I'm really pleased with this squad. I think I managed to achieve a good look with the weathering and the battle damage making them look worn but not dirty or have it distract from them. 

I also think they look good as a unit. 

I'll try grab some individual shots tomorrow. 

Please comment, give feedback and rate.

Cheers


----------



## Midge913

I will hold off any real critique until you post up the closeups, but for now I will say that the weathering around the feet is superb! Very realistic and nicely done! 

On a side note I think that I have the same display cabinet as you:biggrin: Ikea?


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Midge913 said:


> I will hold off any real critique until you post up the closeups, but for now I will say that the weathering around the feet is superb! Very realistic and nicely done!
> 
> On a side note I think that I have the same display cabinet as you:biggrin: Ikea?


Indeed it is. A long campaign was waged to retrieve that piece of equipment. Took me and my dad about an hour to travel the 4/5 miles back from ikea to my house. Alas our navigator's warp eye must have been blinded.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

_
‘Uridius,’ Sergeant Byron called, ‘take the left. You too Dak. Kalos, Arthur take the right. I’ll take the centre.’
The unstoppable force of the undead tide met the immovable wall of tactical dreadnought armour and the battle was joined. 
_

____________________________

Hey guys. Close ups as promised. 










_++Sergeant Byron, a soft spoken warrior, has lead his squad to victory on countless occasions. In battle he is ruthless and violent. He lost the vision in his left eye two years prior to the Gamma Prime campaign, defending his brothers from a mob of genestealers.++_










_++Uridius is Byron's second, his friend and his closest confident. He is level headed and offers Byron a calm viewpoint of any situation++_



















_++Brother Kalos wields the squads chainfist, a savage weapon capable of limitless destruction. Kalos carries the weapon with a ferocity unmatched amongst his brothers.++ _










_++Dak, a warrior of 47 years, has followed Byron on ever mission for the last 6 years. He is a invaluable member of the squad.++_










_++Arthur completes the squad with his tactical mind and impeccable aim.++_

Comments and feedback appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## Midge913

Very nice Reaper! The highlighting and details are really nicely done, the white on the helmets is clean and smooth, and the blood effect on the chainfist is a nice touch. As always I love your little bits of fluff and description of the battle. 

Just as an aside the link for the picture of Arthur appears to be broken.... 

All and all great work buddy.


----------



## Master of Sanctity

Very nice work indeed, I especially like Sergeant Byron! What process do you do for your bases? Keep up the good work!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Midge913 said:


> Very nice Reaper! The highlighting and details are really nicely done, the white on the helmets is clean and smooth, and the blood effect on the chainfist is a nice touch. As always I love your little bits of fluff and description of the battle.
> 
> Just as an aside the link for the picture of Arthur appears to be broken....
> 
> All and all great work buddy.


Cheers bud. Glad you like it :grin:

I've fixed the picture lol



Master of Sanctity said:


> Very nice work indeed, I especially like Sergeant Byron! What process do you do for your bases? Keep up the good work!


Cheers dude. 

My bases are all resin bases brought from various websites.

Thanks for all the comments so far guys, keeps me motivated :grin:


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

_++Incoming Transmission++
++From: The Diaries of Imperial Scholar Mordin Valentine++
++Subject: Mk. IV "Imperial Maximus" Power armour.++

++ After the end of the Great Crusade the Space Marines found their armour wearing out. While some Legions chose to continue local production and maintenance, the Adeptus Mechanicus of Mars started design new variant, which was to be the Mark 4 or "Imperial Maximus" suit.

At the Mark 4 stage of the power armour development, Space Marine armour began to take on an appearance recognizable as contemporary MK. VII power armour, its most main change being the abandonment of the separate abutting plates in favour of larger inflexible armour casings incorporating flexible joints. This marginally reduced mobility for the wearer but was far easier to produce and maintain.

Technical secrets recovered on newly conquered worlds allowed Mars to develop the more efficient armour, improving the quality of protection and reducing the suit's weight at the same time. Improved armouring of the power cables allowed the main arm and chest supply to be safely relocated to the exterior of the armour, while the use of new material reduced the size and number of cables.

The helmet was a completely new design, the basic shape inspired by the sweeping front of the Mark 3. In Mark 3 and later versions the helmet is no longer fixed, but moves with the wearer's head. This represented the constructors increasing experience with neural connector gear and the new materials which flooded into the Martian workshops as the Crusade progressed.

Mk. IV armour was envisioned at the time to be the ultimate and final type of Space Marine armour, able to offer the best protection in a variety of conditions. Many of the Space Marine Legions were entirely or partially re-equipped with it.1 As a result of its widespread production and use prior to and during the Horus Heresy, Mk. 4 suits are the most common of the pre-Heresy armour Marks still in service during the 41st Millennium. 

Perhaps the best examples of Mk. IV armour come from the Red Scorpions chapter of the Adeptus Astartes. The chapter is notorious for it's high volume of Mk. IV suits, giving them a distinct visual presence on the battlefield. 

I have attached a data pict of a Red Scorpions battle brother during the Gamma Prime campaign wearing Mk. IV chest and helmet pieces. ++











++Transmission Ends++_


----------



## Varakir

Hmmm, i am a little bit puzzled as to why I haven't read this log properly yet - it's awesome!

The painting is great, and I love the tones of the armour, but my favourite part of this log is the build work. I always try and give my marines interesting poses, but you've really taken it to a new level with some of those tactical marines - I really, really want to see those painted up :grin:

With regards to C&C, a lot has been said about the weathering so I won't say any more other than it's clearly improved throughout the log. On the last batch of termies i'd put a bit more contrast on the reds and purples as they don't pop as much as I'd expect them to, against the white heads they look a little flat.

All in all, inspiring stuff so far. I will make sure i don't miss anymore updates in future :victory:


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Varakir said:


> Hmmm, i am a little bit puzzled as to why I haven't read this log properly yet - it's awesome!
> 
> The painting is great, and I love the tones of the armour, but my favourite part of this log is the build work. I always try and give my marines interesting poses, but you've really taken it to a new level with some of those tactical marines - I really, really want to see those painted up :grin:
> 
> With regards to C&C, a lot has been said about the weathering so I won't say any more other than it's clearly improved throughout the log. On the last batch of termies i'd put a bit more contrast on the reds and purples as they don't pop as much as I'd expect them to, against the white heads they look a little flat.
> 
> All in all, inspiring stuff so far. I will make sure i don't miss anymore updates in future :victory:


Thanks a lot man. The tactical marines are coming, have patience lol :biggrin:


----------



## Varakir

imm0rtal reaper said:


> Thanks a lot man. The tactical marines are coming, have patience lol


I will try. I feel like a hypocrite now considering the amount of time it takes me to paint anything :wink:


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

_Lucius watched as the terminators cut a bloody swathe through the mass of undead. All around him the bolters still sang. Damascus approached him.
‘The warriors of the first should be able to turn the tide here Brother,’ he held out his arm, ‘I thank you.’
‘Thank the Emperor,’ Lucius took the arm. The sergeant’s vox beeped in his ear, ‘Lucius here.’
‘Sergeant,’ a voice spoke from the vox, ‘is the area secure?’
‘The warriors of the first are finishing off what remains of the resistance now captain.’
‘Excellent. Prepare for my arrival.’ 
_

_______________________

WIPdate folks.

Started painting the captain today and thought I'd show you the progress. 



















The cloak hasn't come out very well in the picture but oh well, you get the idea. 

Obviously its a WIP and the light isn't great but you should have an idea of what I'm going for with him now :grin:

Tips, comments or suggestions?

Cheers


----------



## Midge913

Looking good so far Reaper! I like the combination of parts that you have used. Definitely an epic looking captain.


----------



## Kobrakai

That captains looking bad ass mate. Really like the look you've gone for.

Keep up the good work mate, look forward to more!


----------



## Phrazer

Hey mate, great to see another RS army out there... was beginning to think i was the only one!! lol

Great painting and moding, really inspiring. Keep up the good work!!


----------



## Judas Masias

I salute you for all of your hard work on this project Reaper. To me you embody what it means to be a true hobbist and i hope that your work goes on to inspire outhers to put as much love and had work into their projects as you do. you are beautiful my friend.
Giveing you rep for this comes from my hart and as for your finanance problems i hope they get better. (sorry i can't spell for shit):biggrin:


----------



## The Wraithlord

I will take your word for it on the cloak Im as that was the only thing that seemed off to me about the model. Looking great otherwise.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Midge913 said:


> Looking good so far Reaper! I like the combination of parts that you have used. Definitely an epic looking captain.





Kobrakai said:


> That captains looking bad ass mate. Really like the look you've gone for.
> 
> Keep up the good work mate, look forward to more!





Phrazer said:


> Hey mate, great to see another RS army out there... was beginning to think i was the only one!! lol
> 
> Great painting and moding, really inspiring. Keep up the good work!!





The Wraithlord said:


> I will take your word for it on the cloak Im as that was the only thing that seemed off to me about the model. Looking great otherwise.


Thanks guys. The Captain is finished, but I'm not sure how I feel about him so I'm holding off a little before posting him.



Judas Masias said:


> I salute you for all of your hard work on this project Reaper. To me you embody what it means to be a true hobbyist and I hope that your work goes on to inspire others to put as much love and had work into their projects as you do. you are beautiful my friend.
> Giving you rep for this comes from my heart and as for your finance problems I hope they get better. (sorry i can't spell for shit):biggrin:


Thank you so much for your kind words :grin: I'll do my best not to disappoint in future :wink:


----------



## zxyogi

Looking at your Captain....Mate what you got to worry about it looks fooking great as a WIP!!!
:wink:


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

_As the warriors of the first slew the last remnants of the undead assault, Captain Maximus arrived. The lofty warrior strode towards Lucius, emerald cloak billowing behind him.
‘Brother Captain,’ Lucius said, offering his arm.
‘Sergeant,’ the captain replied, ‘excellent work here.’
‘The credit belongs to our brothers from the Imperial Fists also.’
‘Indeed it does, I shall pass on my thanks to their captain. Is this location secure?’
‘Yes sir, this area will make a good forward operation base for our troops in this sector.’
‘Good. More of our brothers are en route.’ _

_________________________________________

Yo guys and gals, update time!

First I present the completed tactical marines so far:

Lucius









Paullus









"Gothic" Nathaniel









Cortez


















Cassius


















Omegon


















You may be wondering why they all have helmets now? Well, it seems I've lost my ability to pain skin, so instead of ruining every model with a face I opted from helmets fro all :victory:
I'm also thinking the mega close ups were a bad idea, from now on I'll stick with slightly wider shots I think lol

And lastly we have the captain, informally know as Sir Regonald Eugene Florence Maximus,





































The things I'm not really happy with are the plume and right shoulder, I think it puts too much yellow. I'm thinking of changing the plume to red and the shoulder to green? Thoughts?

Also, here's a progress shot:











So, what do people think?

As always, comments, criticism and suggestions are always welcome. And if you like this then drop a comment or rate.

Cheers.


----------



## Midge913

I like all of the tactical marines! Look really nice mate. 

As to the captain, I think that you should leave the shoulder pad as is, but I can definitely see a change to the plume being beneficial. As it is now it is kinda lost in the rest of the scheme. The blood effect turned out very nice though.


----------



## Varakir

Agree with midge, i'd leave the shoulder and hit the plume with a nice deep red.

Great job on the captain (sword and cape especially, the blood and the layering on the green is immense) and it's nice to see all those lovely posed marines painted up! The only thing i'd add is that the weathering on the legs seems a bit uniform on some of them, it's very heavy on the bottom of the legs and then there's nothing at all above the knee. A few splatters would even it out a bit.


----------



## Asamodai

This a great log and I really like your Captain.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Great job Reaper, your scorpions are coming along quit nicely. When I go to lay siege to Vraks, I will be calling on your Scorpions to assist...lol! =)


----------



## The Wraithlord

Love the captain Reaper, damn. How did you keep the blood on the sword looking so wet, a coat or two of varnish?


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Midge913 said:


> I like all of the tactical marines! Look really nice mate.
> 
> As to the captain, I think that you should leave the shoulder pad as is, but I can definitely see a change to the plume being beneficial. As it is now it is kinda lost in the rest of the scheme. The blood effect turned out very nice though.





Varakir said:


> Agree with midge, i'd leave the shoulder and hit the plume with a nice deep red.
> 
> Great job on the captain (sword and cape especially, the blood and the layering on the green is immense) and it's nice to see all those lovely posed marines painted up! The only thing i'd add is that the weathering on the legs seems a bit uniform on some of them, it's very heavy on the bottom of the legs and then there's nothing at all above the knee. A few splatters would even it out a bit.


Cheers guys, I'll hit the plume with some red soon :grin:



Asamodai said:


> This a great log and I really like your Captain.


Thanks pal.



Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Great job Reaper, your scorpions are coming along quit nicely. When I go to lay siege to Vraks, I will be calling on your Scorpions to assist...lol! =)


We will answer the call brother!



The Wraithlord said:


> Love the captain Reaper, damn. How did you keep the blood on the sword looking so wet, a coat or two of varnish?


Cheers wraith, glad you like it :grin: The blood is a single coat of tamiya clear red. Does an excellent job of blood :victory:


----------



## Endymion

Some great stuff here  Loving these models, the blood effect is brilliant!

Also, you should definitely get Sevrin Loth, that model is so pretty...


----------



## Gothic

I still love how im the nut job runnining with a grenade in his hand and still shooting people =D Great work reaper as always dude.


----------



## Kobrakai

Great stuff still coming from you mate, really glad to see the models turning out fab!

Keep up the great work mate!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Hey guys, just a wee text update to let you know that I'm not dead lol. I've been at my parents for Easter and will be returning back home on Saturday. There's still plenty of Red scorpion goodness to be had yet. 

Also, as many of you who've followed my logs in the past will know, I have an unhealthy tendency to change colour schemes like I change socks. Well, after playing my imperial fists for nearly a year, I'm having doubts as to whether to continue them. While it's true, the fists have always been the army I've wanted to do, the last batch that I painted, in my opinion, looked GASH! 

Another thing that is bugging me is that I think my Red scorpions on the whole, have been much neater and better looking (The last two or three marines will be having a little re do to bring them up to standard) The scorpions also have the weathering, which I'm really liking at the moment. 

So I need help, what should I do with my fists? Options are:

- Leave them how they are ,and just play with what's totally finished.

- Strip some or all of them for the Scorpion cause.

- Sell them.

- The last option is to make the basing across the two armies uniform and use both as a combined force. I will be playing my scorpions using the regular marine dex anyway and in fluff terms, they are both part of the same campaign. If I did this, then I most likely would keep all the fists terminators and tanks, which fir with their siege element nicely. Then use the scorpions for line troops. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Grins1878

Looking superb man, the shading is really smooth and the colours look superb!


----------



## xenobiotic

imm0rtal reaper said:


> - The last option is to make the basing across the two armies uniform and use both as a combined force. I will be playing my scorpions using the regular marine dex anyway and in fluff terms, they are both part of the same campaign. If I did this, then I most likely would keep all the fists terminators and tanks, which fir with their siege element nicely. Then use the scorpions for line troops.


That one. You can always strip them later if you change your mind. But I'd keep them and play them together for now, I bet it will look great on the table as well seeing as how they are very different yet still marines.

That choice also saves you from the eternal damnation of repainting every single miniature everytime you get a new, even more awesome(!), idea. And add to the fact that you very seldomly get any worthwile amounts of cash when selling your precious plastic warriors.


----------



## Chaosftw

Really liking the Tac. Squad! I personally really like when every model is unique in some way. Morel life like on the table!


----------



## Midge913

xenobiotic said:


> That one. You can always strip them later if you change your mind. But I'd keep them and play them together for now, I bet it will look great on the table as well seeing as how they are very different yet still marines.
> 
> That choice also saves you from the eternal damnation of repainting every single miniature everytime you get a new, even more awesome(!), idea. And add to the fact that you very seldomly get any worthwile amounts of cash when selling your precious plastic warriors.


I completely agree with this. Keep them around and play them together.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Awesome guys, cheers. I'll keep them together for now. I've still got plenty of Scorpions to paint anyway :wink:


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

_Protheus ran his hand through his short cropped hair and checked his wrist mounted melta. 
‘We’re ten minutes out brother,’ sergeant Dio said, returning from the drivers cab. 
‘What resistance can we expect to find brother sergeant?’ Zolus asked, his battleaxe resting beside him.
‘According to brother Lucius, the resistance is-’
The sergeant’s words were cut off as the side of the rhino erupted in flame and the chassis was thrown on it’s side. 
‘Ambush,’ Dio called, ‘get to cover and take defensive positions.’ 
The smoke from the rhino turned crimson as it was penetrated by dozens of las rounds. Protheus took a round to the pauldron, but the small arms fire did little more than remove the grey paint.
The squad moved into the cover of a ruined building. Brother Varro climbed to the top floor and surveyed the area with his auspex. 
‘Sergeant,’ he called, ‘I’m reading multiple contacts closing in, over two dozen sir.’
‘Lucius,’ Dio spoke into his vox.
‘Brother sergeant Dio?’
‘We have been ambushed brother. Need immediate reinforcements.’
‘Confirmed. ETA fifteen minutes.’
_

___________________

Yo guys, I return from the dead with pictures.. well, a picture. Here is the finished brother Protheus:










What do you think?


----------



## Midge913

I like him. The highlighting lookds great as does the blood effect. Personally though the weathering on the legs looks a little over done and stops too definitively at the top of the greave. Other than that nice addition to the squad.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Midge913 said:


> I like him. The highlighting lookds great as does the blood effect. Personally though the weathering on the legs looks a little over done and stops too definitively at the top of the greave. Other than that nice addition to the squad.


I totally agree with you. I hadn't noticed how stark it was until now. I've given him a quick blast of air which has gotten rid of most of the powder so he looks normal now.


----------



## Kobrakai

The guy looks superb, but yea the weathering is a little too clean cut in that photo. I can imagine he looks much better now the weathering has been toned down a little. 

Keep up the nice work mate, the Red Scorpions are looking superb!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

_++Update Incoming!++_

A Thunder crack.
A raven took flight as the rain began to fall. The precipitation cascaded down Dio’s armour, running off the smooth plate. He fired his bolt pistol three times, three enemies of the Emperor fell. There was a high pitched whine as a missile from Julius’ launcher flew overhead. A low boom answered and pieces of rotten meat fell like the rain of the storm. 
The moaning was growing louder. Varro relayed their numbers every few moments. 
‘Over fifty now sergeant,’ the marine called in between bolter shots. 
‘Lucius is moments out. Abandon the ground floor, move higher up.’
The sergeant climbed the building, his augmented fingers crushing into the wall for purchase. He looked down to see the undead breach the building. Julius fired a shot straight down into their midst. The explosion shut off Dio’s vision and hearing for a moment. When they returned he saw the base of the building as a smoking crater. But still more monstrosities shambled in. 
The sound of tracks carried on the air followed by heavy bolter fire. Dio smiled as he saw the grey hulls of his brother’s transports approaching through a hole in the wall. 
‘Assistance has arrived brother,’ Lucius laughed over the comms. The ramp of the rhino hit the ground and Squad Lucius exited, chainswords screaming the song of death. Dio dropped from the higher levels to the ground and charged his powerfist. 
‘With me,’ he called to his squad, flexing his fingers. 

____________

Hey guys, finally finished May's entry for the Army Painting Challenge. 

A better shot of Protheus, with his more subtle weathering:









Tai









Cassius










Zolus









Varro










All 5









The tacticals so far:









Even though it's not a full squad according to my fluff so far ( The unit has members of squads Lucius and Dio at the moment), it's good to have a finished 10 man unit. My plan with Zlous backfired however. I wanted to save him until last so he'd be the best, but I too a huge break in between so he and Varro aren't anything special (to me anyway)

Next month I plan on finishing a whole 10 man unit, which will round out both squads Lucius and Dio, adding heavy weapons to both. After that, It'll be more troops and another rhino/razorback (got some sweet plans for the next "diorama" inside it)

One last thing, I thought I'd show you my current game force: The Gamma Prime Strike Force: 










As always, comments/crit/suggestions are most welcome and help keep me motivated. 

Cheers


----------



## Midge913

A very nice looking squad you have there Reap! The toned down weathering is much better, and the blood effect is looking superb! Looking forward to more installments, keep up the good work bud!


----------



## Hammer49

The squad looks very good!


----------



## Boc

Great looking models, your battle damage is incredibly realistic and well-done.

Look forward to seeing more!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Dio sprinted from the cover of the ruins, knocking one of the undead to the ground and crushing it’s skull. He swung out with his powerfist and slew another. Squad Lucius had formed a perimeter around the transports, covering Dio’s advance. A land speeder soared overhead, heavy bolter roaring. Dio nodded in thanks as it cut a path through the swarm for his squad. The vehicle dipped it’s wing in response. 
‘Dio,’ Lucius said over the voxx, ‘It’s time to leave brother, more approach.’

_____________



Midge913 said:


> A very nice looking squad you have there Reap! The toned down weathering is much better, and the blood effect is looking superb! Looking forward to more installments, keep up the good work bud!





Hammer49 said:


> The squad looks very good!





Boc said:


> Great looking models, your battle damage is incredibly realistic and well-done.
> 
> Look forward to seeing more!


Thanks very much all :grin:

MOAR!

I found an old land speeder today, battered, half broken and covered in thick paint. I decided to try and salvage it for the cause. I never use speeders, but thought it would be a good weathering exercise. Here she is:




























It isn't perfect by any stretch, but considering how it started life, I'm pretty pleased. I spent maybe 2 hours on it in total. 
I'm really pleased with the weathering and think it came out nicely. I might go back and give the pilots some more details though. 

C+C welcome!


----------



## Kaiden

Outstanding stuff Reaper


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I've been watching this thread for a long time, and it just keeps getting better. Well done, great work.


----------



## Hammer49

The land speeder is looking good. Nice weathering.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Kaiden said:


> Outstanding stuff Reaper





Khorne's Fist said:


> I've been watching this thread for a long time, and it just keeps getting better. Well done, great work.





Hammer49 said:


> The land speeder is looking good. Nice weathering.


Thanks guys :biggrin: 

I always find myself more motivated after an update 

Also, I just noticed this log has finally reached 5 stars so thanks a bunch for the support one and all!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

_White light.

White light and silence.

Silence. Blood rushes to the ears. 

The white light ebbs away.

Dio opened his eyes to the sight of sergeant Lucius standing over him, arm outstretched. 
‘Up you get brother,’ he said.
‘What happened?’
‘Death guard tanks, you were crushed by the building as it fell. Now come on, there’s no time.’
Dio got to his feet and picked up his pistol. The rhino’s engine rumbled amidst the rubble, the marine squads giving covering fire to the two sergeants. Dio took a seat inside the transport and removed his helmet. Wiping the blood from his eyes he tossed the broken helm from the rhino, it was useless now.
_

_______________________

Update time. Here are my next five tactical marines, which finally round out the fluff version of Squad Lucius and bring Squad Dio to five men.


----------



## Midge913

Very nice Scorpions Reap! I am especially fond of the double pistol guy on the bottom.


----------



## Kobrakai

More impressive stuff reaper, these guys look really nice!

Kudos mate, the army is really shaping up superb!


----------



## Phrazer

For me, that squad is ALL about the guy with the massive axe!! His pose seems to be saying "You will pass me over my dead body" kind of thing... great work mate!!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Midge913 said:


> Very nice Scorpions Reap! I am especially fond of the double pistol guy on the bottom.





Kobrakai said:


> More impressive stuff reaper, these guys look really nice!
> 
> Kudos mate, the army is really shaping up superb!





Phrazer said:


> For me, that squad is ALL about the guy with the massive axe!! His pose seems to be saying "You will pass me over my dead body" kind of thing... great work mate!!


Cheers all. The scorpions are on the back burner slightly, as I have a heap of Mantic goodies to play with. But because of the army painting challenge I should still be able to ge t most of my infantry finished this summer!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Another combat squad is done!










Some closer shots:





































C&C welcome!


----------



## Midge913

Looking good Reap! My only qualm is with the helmet on the last guy. It seems a little flat and bland in comparison to the rest of the squad. I love the style of the helmet but it needs a little something more.


----------



## Kobrakai

I think if the last guy had the same yellow/sandy stripe on it, it would totally transform the look of the model.

More great work, makes me want to start a new marine army! Something different to black and red! :laugh:


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Midge913 said:


> Looking good Reap! My only qualm is with the helmet on the last guy. It seems a little flat and bland in comparison to the rest of the squad. I love the style of the helmet but it needs a little something more.





Kobrakai said:


> I think if the last guy had the same yellow/sandy stripe on it, it would totally transform the look of the model.
> 
> More great work, makes me want to start a new marine army! Something different to black and red! :laugh:


I think you're right guys, I'll go back and add the yellow stripe to the last guy :grin:

I took a shot of the completed scorpions that I have with me:










Not included are the five terminators and the dreadnought.


----------



## Dakingofchaos

I cant believe this is the first ive seen of any of your marine armies (even though they are loyalist, ewwww) Any chance of linkies to the other three? 

I really like how these are looking, i think you've got the knack sorted for weathering now, awesome work, repped!



Kobrakai said:


> I think if the last guy had the same yellow/sandy stripe on it, it would totally transform the look of the model.
> 
> More great work, makes me want to start a new marine army! Something different to black and red! :laugh:


I agree, yellow stripe on the helmet would make it pop a lot more and seem less monochrome


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Dakingofchaos said:


> I cant believe this is the first ive seen of any of your marine armies (even though they are loyalist, ewwww) Any chance of linkies to the other three?
> 
> I really like how these are looking, i think you've got the knack sorted for weathering now, awesome work, repped!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, yellow stripe on the helmet would make it pop a lot more and seem less monochrome


Consider yourself converted :wink:

You can find a link to my Fists log in my signature, as well as my mantic log. The rest of my logs are so old and shit it'd just be a disappointment to go and look at them


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Update time everybody!

First I'd like to apologise for the lack of substantial updates but painting infantry for four months has sort of drained me...

Anyway, more infantry!























































Next month I'll either paint _another_ batch of infantry, or maybe dig something out that's a little more special...


----------



## Midge913

Looking good Reap!! The only thing that bugs me is the seam line down the middle of the mutli-melta and the first missile launcher. Other than that another cracking unit!


----------



## 777swappamag777

looking good keep it up


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Midge913 said:


> Looking good Reap!! The only thing that bugs me is the seam line down the middle of the mutli-melta and the first missile launcher. Other than that another cracking unit!





777swappamag777 said:


> looking good keep it up


Cheers guys. 

Yeah the dividing line on those weapons is a bitch. 

And now for something a little different. 

I wanted to paint something a little different and spotted some blood angels bits in my box so decided to paint one up:







































Things I like: 

I'm quite pleased with the red, I think it came out all right. 
I also think the model on the whole is pretty clean and tidy. 

Things I would (and will) do differently:

This model has no real shading, the only depth that's there are some highlights and the shadows from the baal red wash. So for the next one I'll give the basecoat a wash of thrakka green, and maybe build up the red in more layers. 

C&C welcome!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Little update for you folks!

Here's a shot of the 4th company as it stands at the moment!


----------



## elmir

I do love me some army wide shots, great progress! Nice to see it all together like this. 

Enjoy some +rep


----------



## Minizke1

Holy crap. I love it. One thing, where's that land speeder's weapon??


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

elmir said:


> I do love me some army wide shots, great progress! Nice to see it all together like this.
> 
> Enjoy some +rep


Thank you sir!



Minizke1 said:


> Holy crap. I love it. One thing, where's that land speeder's weapon??


At the moment its purely a recon speeder (in other words, I haven't added a weapon lol)

Hopefully tomorrow I'll have a finished terminator chaplain to show you!


----------



## Djinn24

Looking good so far. Keep it up mate.


----------



## Minizke1

imm0rtal reaper said:


> Thank you sir!
> 
> 
> 
> At the moment its purely a recon speeder (in other words, I haven't added a weapon lol)
> 
> Hopefully tomorrow I'll have a finished terminator chaplain to show you!


You had me at Chaplain.


----------



## JAMOB

:shok: woah... i just blew through this thread in half an hour. And simply put, wow. That is amazing. My favorite pics/models are...
1) The objective statue thing. Amazingly done there
2) The Captain. Baller.
3) The 5 in one combat squad pic
4) The Dreadnought
5) The both armies together pic
6) the Blood Angel.
Hurry up with that chaplain please! And have some rep


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

djinn24 said:


> Looking good so far. Keep it up mate.





Minizke1 said:


> You had me at Chaplain.





JAMOB said:


> :shok: woah... i just blew through this thread in half an hour. And simply put, wow. That is amazing. My favorite pics/models are...
> 1) The objective statue thing. Amazingly done there
> 2) The Captain. Baller.
> 3) The 5 in one combat squad pic
> 4) The Dreadnought
> 5) The both armies together pic
> 6) the Blood Angel.
> Hurry up with that chaplain please! And have some rep


Thanks all, truth be told, I had begun to lose interest in my marines but the encouragement, kind words and rep I've received by all you wonderful people has sparked the interest again. I'm starting work on the chaplain now, hopefully I should be done while there's still daylight left to photograph with!


----------



## Minizke1

Truth be told, your painting finesse is to vast to be kept to yourself.


----------



## Midge913

I am with the others bud, the army is looking wonderful! I completely understand the motivational issues as I have been suffering from a bit of that myself recently, but once you get back behind the brush on them it should get better. Looking froward to seeing the chappy!

On a side note, it doesn't look like anyone commented on your BA model. I like how smooth the red is, and the quartered symbol on the knee looks great. I am not really digging the black gems. Are they finished or still WIP?


----------



## Djinn24

Oh I missed the BA, good looking and truth be told I like the look of the black gems. They are different and well pulled off.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Minizke1 said:


> Truth be told, your painting finesse is to vast to be kept to yourself.


Thank you greatly sir!



Midge913 said:


> I am with the others bud, the army is looking wonderful! I completely understand the motivational issues as I have been suffering from a bit of that myself recently, but once you get back behind the brush on them it should get better. Looking froward to seeing the chappy!
> 
> On a side note, it doesn't look like anyone commented on your BA model. I like how smooth the red is, and the quartered symbol on the knee looks great. I am not really digging the black gems. Are they finished or still WIP?





djinn24 said:


> Oh I missed the BA, good looking and truth be told I like the look of the black gems. They are different and well pulled off.


The BA squad has its own thread in M&P. The gems are black mainly to denote them as being members of the 5th company. 

Chaplain is done:





































C&C welcome!

*Barrels will be drilled tomorrow!


----------



## Djinn24

I was about to gig you on the barrels! Only thing I see if the top seems to have blue highlights but the bottom does not.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

djinn24 said:


> I was about to gig you on the barrels! Only thing I see if the top seems to have blue highlights but the bottom does not.


Thats a trick of the lighting. The whole model had a coat of a very dark grey then it was highlighted adeptus battlegrey then codex grey.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

I just finished a plastic librarian:



















Face detail:



















And my three heroes:


----------



## Midge913

Very nice piece man! Where did you get the torso with the hood?


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

The front is a tactical marine piece and the back is from the grey knights kit.


----------



## Midge913

imm0rtal reaper said:


> The front is a tactical marine piece and the back is from the grey knights kit.


Do those hood pieces come separate or did you have to slice it off? That would solve me a lot of headache on a project I have planned down the road.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Midge913 said:


> Do those hood pieces come separate or did you have to slice it off? That would solve me a lot of headache on a project I have planned down the road.


They come like this:


----------



## Midge913

ah, very good. Looks like another thing I need to add to my B&K order list Cheers mate.


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat

Love the Librarian, your work is inspirational, considering changing from Crimson Fists to Red Scorpions, as I haven't painted any yet :biggrin: 

keep up the good work +rep


----------



## Lethiathan

I don't trust the librarian. It looks too much like a blood angel. But overall the thread is excellent and all 2 points of rep I can give will be sent your way. Good luck and you need to write a book. That'll solve a few problems


----------



## Skari

Love the work, kepitup!


----------



## Asamodai

Cool librarian. +rep


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Lethiathan said:


> I don't trust the librarian. It looks too much like a blood angel. But overall the thread is excellent and all 2 points of rep I can give will be sent your way. Good luck and you need to write a book. That'll solve a few problems


Haha! 

What problems will be solved by writing a book? (I'm a little confused lol)



Skari said:


> Love the work, kepitup!





Asamodai said:


> Cool librarian. +rep


Cheers folks. 

This project is on hiatus for the time being while I work on some of my other projects, but I may come back and paint the odd model now and again :wink:


----------



## Lethiathan

Riddle tounge for Sell books make money make very large army with no holdbacks. say 15 warhounds. Done.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Lethiathan said:


> Riddle tounge for Sell books make money make very large army with no holdbacks. say 15 warhounds. Done.


If anything, even more confused now :S

On the book front however, I will be working on my first novel this summer to approach publishers later in the year. I've also got some freelance work (some of it might even be mildly hobby related :wink so it's all good!


----------



## Lethiathan

Thats what I meant, There was a post a loooong while back about you needing money and a book would solve those problems, I was trying not to be blunt


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Lethiathan said:


> Thats what I meant, There was a post a loooong while back about you needing money and a book would solve those problems, I was trying not to be blunt


Ah I see 

A book almost certainly wouldn't solve the issues, the chances of making real money off a first novel are slim, but one can dream :grin:


----------



## Lethiathan

Yes, It might ease the pain, Speaking of which... I hear your willing to sell models... The Pms should have sent.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

These look superb Reaper, somehow i missed every update since you finished the guy in the back of the rhino, i'm not sure how but i'm loving how much you've managed to get done in the last year. awesome. 

+Rep


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Lethiathan said:


> Yes, It might ease the pain, Speaking of which... I hear your willing to sell models... The Pms should have sent.


I was selling models, but I don't have any of the things in your list any more sorry bud.



GrimzagGorwazza said:


> These look superb Reaper, somehow i missed every update since you finished the guy in the back of the rhino, i'm not sure how but i'm loving how much you've managed to get done in the last year. awesome.
> 
> +Rep


Cheers pal. It's been a good 12 months for hobby stuff. The army painting challenge helped me keep this army going and my enthusiasm to start playing kings of war meant I got plenty of undead done  

This year will pretty light on hobby stuff up until summer. I've got my dissertation due in in just over four weeks (hardly started lol) along with a plethora of exams, presentations and essays. I've also got to find enough freelance writing work to be able to quit my shitty day job.

BUT, I do have lots planned for later this year including:

- More devotion to my samurai force, which is on hold until WGF release samurai cavalry.
- Quite a lot more attention to my undead, I've still got over 100 to paint :S
- I'm starting another sci fi force that should be good fun.
- After summer I'm resuming work on a game board 

And I'm also delving into casting later in the year.

Just have to get the next month out of the way then (fingers crossed) all my hobby dreams can come true!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Hey everyone, I'm back with scorpion news. 

It's not necessarily good news though. . . 

I will be selling my Red Scorpions army in September/october along with the remainder of my 40k bits and bobs. I've been saying it for over a year, but this time I am actually out . I don't have the majority of the army with me at the moment so I can't sell it until then. But if I'm contacted by a buyer before I return home in September and they'd like me to finish off something in the collection to add to the army, I could work that out :wink:

What does that mean for this log I hear you cry? 

Well, there's a lot of stuff I've got half done for this army and it would be a shame for me not to finish it. So I'll be finishing off what's left and chronicling it for you lovely people.

So what's first? 

I know that a lot of you guys loved what I did with the first rhino, so how about a second one?


----------



## JAMOB

but... but... but...

..........................................................

Selling?


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

JAMOB said:


> but... but... but...
> 
> ..........................................................
> 
> Selling?


Unfortunately yes. I'm moving away from 40k to Mantic's Kings of War as my principle system. I've played two games of 40k in the last 2 and a half years :crazy:. Add to that the always outrageous prices of GW and it just isn't worth it any more. 

Don't get me wrong, I'll still buy GW minis if they blow me away, but it will purely be to paint. 

But it's not all bad, it means someone else gets to enjoy this army!


----------



## Lethiathan

Well, what will the prices be? I'm sure some people may not want you to sell at will pay you the money not to sell it...


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Lethiathan said:


> Well, what will the prices be? I'm sure some people may not want you to sell at will pay you the money not to sell it...


That would be the dream! 

I'm not sure on prices yet, as I said, the bulk of the army is in Cardiff, I'm in North Wales staying with my parents for the summer so it'll be September before I work out all the costs. I've only announced the intention so early so that particularly eager people can take note 

Normally I sell my painted marines as quite a loss (usually for less than half the retail) I probably won't do that with this army. I'm really pleased with the job I've done on these guys so will probably be selling them closer to RRP. 

In painting news, the rhino is coming along nicely. Should have the exterior details done in the next few days then I can start work on the awesome bits, the inside


----------



## Lethiathan

Less than RRP? How much do you have total and i'll see what it comes to.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

I think I've got:

20 tac marines with scorpion bits
5 terminators 
1 dred
a landspeeder
captain
librarian
termie chaplain
2 rhinos (when this one is done)

And that's it? I think?


----------



## Lethiathan

20 tacs = £42 (i'm adding bits for RS stuff and - for how much you want to sell)
5 Termies = £26
Dread = £26
Landspeeder = £14
Captain = £10
Librarian = £10
Termie Captain = £10
2 Rhinos = £41

Total £189


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Lethiathan said:


> 20 tacs = £42 (i'm adding bits for RS stuff and - for how much you want to sell)
> 5 Termies = £26
> Dread = £26
> Landspeeder = £14
> Captain = £10
> Librarian = £10
> Termie Captain = £10
> 2 Rhinos = £41
> 
> Total £189


I have 5 devastators that I forgot too. 

But If I ended up selling all that for £190 I think I'd cream my pants lol


----------



## Lethiathan

Its worth much more than £190


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Lethiathan said:


> Its worth much more than £190


Thank you sir, but worth is subjective and I've not had a great deal of luck selling painted minis for profit before. 

I would be interested to see how much people would be willing to pay though


----------



## Hellados

You are neglecting to add the cost of the FW scorpion bitz


----------



## Lethiathan

I haven't. He was selling them at just under RRP i added a bit here and there to the costs to include those pieces. As a normal 10 man tac squad is £20.50 I took of £1.50 for less than RRP than added £3 for FW bits.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

I'm oh so disappointed to see the end of this thread reaper. I have loved watching your Imperial Fists and Red Scorpions grow and I've taken a lot of motivation out of them to get more of my own models completed. It's a shame to see you moving on from the GW range, but as for price and usefulness I can understand (the only thing that has kept me in is that 6th has renewed my mate's interest in the game so I may actually get a game in soon), however I do look forward to see what you do with a different range of models, and I look forward to again following your progress in your new endeavour.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

WarlordKaptainGrishnak said:


> I'm oh so disappointed to see the end of this thread reaper. I have loved watching your Imperial Fists and Red Scorpions grow and I've taken a lot of motivation out of them to get more of my own models completed. It's a shame to see you moving on from the GW range, but as for price and usefulness I can understand (the only thing that has kept me in is that 6th has renewed my mate's interest in the game so I may actually get a game in soon), however I do look forward to see what you do with a different range of models, and I look forward to again following your progress in your new endeavour.


Warlord, you just made my day 

Yeah it sort of a shame that I'm moving on from GW. I was speaking to someone about the scorpion army the other day and they asked its points value and I didn't know and they reminded me that there was a time that I would have known all the entries off by heart 

But there will still be plenty, PLENTY of logs from me. My mantic undead (see sig) are my main hobby force at the moment but there are more coming. In fact, my next big thing will hopefully be starting next month  And there will be smaller projects that will crop up from time to time too. 


In terms of GW, once I've sold my scorpions I plan on taking all the marines I have left and painting them to sell. I need to see what I have left first, but there's a slight chance I may have two armies worth in Cardiff. Which means there's potentially another two marine logs left in me yet!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Hello children! 

I return with a small update. I've nearly finished the vehicle component to my rhino, just one door and the passengers left to go:





































For you nostalgic types, this will be the last miniature I paint in my red scorpions army before selling them :cray: All that will be left then is to make sure everything is coherently based and send them to a new home. 

The army will consist of:

20 tac marines with scorpion bits
5 terminators 
1 dred
a landspeeder
captain
librarian
termie chaplain
5 Devastators
2 rhinos

The RRP of that without scorpion bits is in the region of £220, I'll be looking for somewhere around £200 before postage for this army for those of you who are interested but would like a few weeks to scrounge cash.


----------



## Lethiathan

I like the Blood Splatter! It looks good, shame to see it go... But mantic stuff is all good!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Lethiathan said:


> I like the Blood Splatter! It looks good, shame to see it go... But mantic stuff is all good!


Thanks 

It is a shame they'll be going but I need the money more than the models. . . 

to that end:

Those of you that know me probably know that every year around this time I seem to run out of cash and have to have a clear out of my miniatures, this year is no different and I've posted a thread with some things for sale (marines, guard and nids)

http://heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=1289648#post1289648

This sale thread will grow when I get back to Cardiff and add practically every GW miniature I own to it. 

I'm asking each of you to take a look in there for anything you might like, and spread the word to friends to see if there's anything they'd like. For those of you who are into that sort of thing, there's a chunk of rep in it for you if you help a brother out! 

Cheers!


----------



## CubanNecktie

Hey guys, CubanNecktie here from Ottawa, Canada. Just wanted to refresh this post by introducing myself since I was lucky enough to pick up this army from Reaper.

His Red Scorpions 4th has found a good home and it has been really inspiring to me as a 40k hobbyist.

I am currently working on a full strip and kitbash of my main Grey Knights army, but rest assured I have been studying the Scorpions and have plans to continue building on his army.

I don't know if this forum's etiquette requires me to start a new thread, but one way or another I'd like you to stay tuned for the continued expansion of this awesome force.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

CubanNecktie said:


> Hey guys, CubanNecktie here from Ottawa, Canada. Just wanted to refresh this post by introducing myself since I was lucky enough to pick up this army from Reaper.
> 
> His Red Scorpions 4th has found a good home and it has been really inspiring to me as a 40k hobbyist.
> 
> I am currently working on a full strip and kitbash of my main Grey Knights army, but rest assured I have been studying the Scorpions and have plans to continue building on his army.
> 
> I don't know if this forum's etiquette requires me to start a new thread, but one way or another I'd like you to stay tuned for the continued expansion of this awesome force.


Awesome. Good to see you over here man. When you're ready with new units just pop a new thread up in the project log section and put a link in here so I can see


----------



## CubanNecktie

imm0rtal reaper said:


> Awesome. Good to see you over here man. When you're ready with new units just pop a new thread up in the project log section and put a link in here so I can see


Will do. I'm planning some savage jump troops and a HQ conversion using an alternate Sicarius model (clawed) I salvaged. His fists will be magnetized with two reversible claws/storm bolters to counts-as Shrike/Calgar respectively.


----------

